
Kasparov: Hey, Bernie, Don’t Lecture Me About Socialism. I Lived Through It - ghosh
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/03/10/garry-kasparov-hey-bernie-don-t-lecture-me-about-socialism-i-lived-through-it.html?via=mobile&source=twitter
======
gangcil_yc
This should be a required reading on this: The Soviet Union Versus Socialism (
[https://chomsky.info/1986____/](https://chomsky.info/1986____/) )

------
aafa
As a person who was born in USSR and grow up in Russia, I just cant take this
seriously. Mr. Kasparov seems to project his own childish fears of "wealth
distribution" state which have nothing todo with what Bernie is talking about.
Wealth distribution as it was in USSR been tightly coupled with totalitarian
rulings by the people in charge. And this is unimaginably far away from what
may be happening in states. Three strongly independent branches of power,
levels of bureaucracy, and more importantly - civil society which can dictate
its free will. I would say that USA is the more than mature country to try
socialism and succeed with it.

